
CSEdWeek - swohns
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/11/csedweek.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AVc+%28A+VC%29
======
swohns
We should all support this at: <http://www.csedweek.org/forms/sign/pledge-
step1-2012>

The most interesting thing to me now in Education reform is that it seems to
be less of a technology issue and more of a bureaucratic issue. I have yet to
see any of the amazing edutech platforms implemented at anything other than a
novelty level.

